# Sinn 556 Anniversary Limited Edition -- Pictorial Review



## timefleas

Thought I would share some more pictures of the Sinn 556 Anniversary watch--won't bore you with the specs, as they are the pretty the same as any other 556 in terms of basic specs (38.5mm case)--EXCEPT, this has a grey "anthracite" dial, raised (applied indices) and no date window--all good things from my point of view. The watch originally came with a nice leather strap, but I first switched to a different more flieger-oriented strap, and finally put it on a Sinn bracelet (one of two options available--the other is called "fine link" and though attractive, I like the look of this one better). Won't say anything more here, other than it really works great as an all rounder, dresses up or down, according to the situation. Added a couple of shots of the 556i, for a bit of comparison, including one of the case back. Pardon the dust in some of the close ups--don't have time to retake these. Enjoy.


----------



## guttaperk

I love the new Sinn T-Link bracelet!


----------



## CGSshorty

timefleas said:


> Thought I would share some more pictures of the Sinn 556 Anniversary watch--won't bore you with the specs, as they are the pretty the same as any other 556 in terms of basic specs (38.5mm case)--EXCEPT, this has a grey "anthracite" dial, raised (applied indices) and no seconds hand.


Mine has a seconds hand. Looks like yours does, too.


----------



## gmgSR50

I assume he meant no date? I've loved the look of this ever since it was released and have been thinking of getting one recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

gmgSR50 said:


> I assume he meant no date? I've loved the look of this ever since it was released and have been thinking of getting one recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is indeed what I meant--thanks!!


----------



## Penfold36

Thanks for this post! There aren't a lot of real world pics out there of this watch. This watch is beautiful and very classy. This watch is in my final two for a potential Sinn purchase (along with the 104). I would love to get it now, especially before the rumored price increase, but I can't really pull it off right now considering other watch purchases I've made recently. Ideally, I would buy it next summer, but I fear they are about to run out of these. If they do, then I will have to get the 104 and the decision will be made for me. Oh these first world problems...


----------



## sticky

An exquisite looking watch. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## glengoyne17

It is a beauty. Loved it when I saw it. Really plays with the light (dial and indices). Some pics of mine on NATO and stock leather.


----------



## liwang22

Cool looking watch. Is it a real no date or does the dial just hide the date wheel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Just clicked buy on one of these. Can't wait until it comes in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmiperru

gmgSR50 said:


> Just clicked buy on one of these. Can't wait until it comes in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't regret it. It is one of those watches that looks considerably better in real life. I have a 103 and a 903, but this one is my favourite. The dial is something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

What a dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

agreed, i fell in love with the sunburst pattern and the applied markers which always tries to catch the light


----------



## trhall

Great pics and similar reasons why I like this over even the 556 I. The applied indices, lack of date, and the anthracite dial are all great. This watch still looks fresh and new to me.

I had been pondering getting the H Link bracelet but wasn't sure whether it provided enough contrast with the anthracite dial, as I enjoy it currently on a black strap. But the OP's photos make me think I'd like the bracelet.

Here is mine on a black rubber strap.


----------



## gmgSR50

Ever since I bought this I've been wondering what an "electroplated dial" means. Can anyone help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

I needed something slightly thinner and formal to go with my Black Bay and Cocktail Time. Enter the Sinn. That Tag barely gets any use, though it was a wedding gift so it's never going away.


----------



## KLC

Not a fan of Sinn trying to look dressy.


----------



## tommyxl

KLC said:


> Not a fan of Sinn trying to look dressy.


Sinn has had quite the range of dressy watches for a long time... Not what they're immediately known for, but not a gimmick either.

http://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Frankfurt_Financial_District_Watches.htm

http://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Classic_Timepieces.htm


----------



## JacobC

gmgSR50 said:


> Ever since I bought this I've been wondering what an "electroplated dial" means. Can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Wikipedia quote "Electroplating is primarily used to change the surface properties of an object (such as abrasion and wear resistance, corrosion protection, lubricity, aesthetic qualities)"

Basically you can think of it as hard boiling an egg but for metal. It's the same composition but the properties of the outer surface have been altered. Actually considering its a "bath" the metal dials sit in, the analogy isn't too far off.

J


----------



## JacobC

That watch is STUNNING. I'm torn between that and a blue dial.


----------



## CGSshorty

It looks fantastic on that bracelet.


----------



## JacobC

CGSshorty said:


> It looks fantastic on that bracelet.


Agreed! I think it fits a HUGE range of dress to boot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wedgehammer

this really goes well with most straps, i good staple in anyone's collection


----------



## panda-R

Lovely! That dial is very striking but I still love the original gloss black the best!


----------



## wedgehammer

panda-R said:


> Lovely! That dial is very striking but I still love the original gloss black the best!


i thought the original was flat or matte black?


----------



## Bradjhomes

wedgehammer said:


> i thought the original was flat or matte black?


556a is matte. 556i is gloss.


----------



## wedgehammer

Bradjhomes said:


> 556a is matte. 556i is gloss.


ohhh didn't know that, thought they were both matte hehe. thanks!


----------



## cadomniel

i don't know if I like the blue or the grey one better


----------



## JacobC

cadomniel said:


> i don't know if I like the blue or the grey one better


I like how dark the blue is personally


----------



## dukembla

Jacob Casper said:


> I like how dark the blue is personally












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski

Wow what a lovely piece. I am torn between this, the blue, the black MOP AND the brown! Decisions decisions.

Can anyone give any details on the adjustability of the fine link bracelet, I see that the clasp of the H-link (or two link) bracelet has a couple of micro adjustments, but assume the butterfly of the fine link does not. Does it have half links? I am quick particular regarding the fit of straps and bracelets.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Your pictures helped push me over the edge!


----------

